# Need your thoughts...Air Force Calender



## Bandit1 (11 Jun 2008)

Need everyones thoughts on this matter...I'm not trying to sell this here, just trying to gather some informaton about whether people would be interested in it!  

I am thinking about putting together a 12 month calander centralised on the aircraft and air shows which we have here in Canada which would include a picture of the plane/show and a small box description of the plane and the event where it was photographed. 

Before I decide to go ahead with this project I need to know a couple of things, and if everyone - and I do mean EVERYONE!    - who reads this could take the time to answer 2 very simple questions it would really help me with my decision to go ahead with this project. 

Question #1 -> Would you be interested in purchasing such a calander? 

Question #2 -> How much would you pay for such a calander? 

Cheers, and thanks for your time! 

Bandit


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jun 2008)

Bandit1 said:
			
		

> Question #1 -> Would you be interested in purchasing such a calander?
> 
> Question #2 -> How much would you pay for such a calander?



1.  Yes

2.  Depends on the quality but I would say (possibly) up to $25


----------



## lynzi (11 Jun 2008)

1. Yes I would
2. Depends on what aircraft are in it, quality, how much info and general layout of the calender itself, but up to and including $30
(It would also be nice if you had the name of the pilot of the aircraft when it was photographed.)


----------



## armyvern (11 Jun 2008)

Depends on how many hot guys you have sprawled out across the planes (but my preference is really those whirlybirds with hot guys sprawled across them).  

Then, I'd be willing to pay ... almost ... anything.  >


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Jun 2008)

Hey Vern I was gonna ask if you were gonna pose on an F-18......


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jun 2008)

lynzi said:
			
		

> (It would also be nice if you had the names of the *pilot * of the aircraft when it was photographed.)



Crew


----------



## Loachman (11 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Crew



No, I think that she meant *Pilot*.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jun 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> No, I think that she meant *Pilot*.



Nevermind you  ;D


----------



## armyvern (11 Jun 2008)

Pilots AND Crew ...

In assless flightsuits of course!!

Absolutely priceless ... I'd pay up.  ;D

(See Cdn Aviator - I'll get you in there yet!!) 



Edited because I am a *NUMPTY*.


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Jun 2008)

Of course being equal opportunity, you'll find an all female "flight" crew.....right?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (11 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Pilots AND Crew ...
> 
> *In assless flightsuits * of course!!
> 
> ...



You must be on the CEMS project advisory board  ;D


----------

